# Spitfire again



## sunny91 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi: This vid you have pre inspection, cockpit view and more..
in the .RAR file you have the same vid but in .FLV

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Quite an impressive flick. I really enjoyed the ride !

Charles


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

And to think that the Spitfire was designed by an engineer who did so as he was dying of cancer, can't think of his name just right now.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2007)

Ghostdancer said:


> And to think that the Spitfire was designed by an engineer who did so as he was dying of cancer, can't think of his name just right now.



The Spitfire was designed by Reginald Mitchell..... 
He died in 1937 of cancer......


----------



## Heinz (Oct 7, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The Spitfire was designed by Reginald Mitchell.....
> He died in 1937 of cancer......



quite tragic I believe he never saw his creation fly?


----------

